# When to do Fet



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Peter 


Sorry for bothering you ! 


I had 15 embies frozen about 3mths ago , due to me developing OHSS , since then my periods have been all over the place , i really want to 'get on ' with FET now (apparently they said i wouldnt need any more drugs ! ), do you think this is advisable or do i need my body to settle down more ?? I feel fine in myself , just worried that i may be just ' throwing money down the drain ' , if we stand no chance of it being sucessful ......

I havent asked MFS as they havent been in contact with me since i phoned them up with OHSS and they couldnt of cared less , you were fantastic when i contacted you about it , so I TRUST YOU !! 


SO SORRY FOR TROUBLING YOU 

Many thanks for your help 

Gail xxxxx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

GAIL said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Sorry for bothering you !
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucy (May 27, 2002)

Gail

I went to see MFS but eventually opted for the walsgrave for my icsi. I didnt like them to start with, but now I would really recommend them. I keep seeing my embryologist in tesco's and say hello! (they are all really nice, and good results too)

As for your query about moving frosties, I asked MFS about this once. They said you could move them, and they would lend you the equipment but you would have to take all responsibilty for transporting them yourselves.

Good luck!

Lucy x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Peter & Lucy 


Thanks for your messages , i have phoned up the Walsgrave and there sending me an information pack , and they have said (as you did Peter ) that i should of been hositalized when i had OHSS !! , they alson said there would be no problem in moving my 'frosties' to them if i wanted to ! 


THANKS AGAIN 

Love gailxxxxxxxx


----------

